# 7D+5DII or 5DIII?



## polandspringuy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello - hoping to get some of your advice on the purchase of a new body. I am just a hobbyist and currently have a 7D, Sigma 30mm 1.4 (use 60%), Tokina 11-16 2.8 (30%), and a Tamron 18-270 (10%). Since I purchased the 7D I've shot a few concerts, the aurora borealis in AK, and several churches (Westminster, Notre Dame, etc). I now find myself wishing I had a FF body for better low light performance and IQ. Outside of a few travel/vacation clips I don't really use video. 

I'm trying to decide whether I should just pick up a 5DII or to sell the 7D and go with only the 5DIII. I will be picking up an L prime or two as well. I don't do a lot of sports, birding or wildlife anymore so I don't need any telephotos or extra reach. I have a 430EXII that I use on occasion. I've ruled out getting the 5DII and selling/trading the 7D for lenses. I feel like I'd miss the AF and FPS (that said, I've never shot a 5DII so what do I know?) 

Option A:
7D
5DII
Tokina 11-16 (for 7D and at 16mm for 5D)
24L
50L or 85L

Option B:
5DIII
Tokina 11-16 (use at 16mm)
50L or 85L
Non-L or 3rd party wide angle prime

A few questions:
1. Is the focusing on the 5DII really that mediocre? Outside of sports or action, are there any practical limitations? Would one experience any issues going back and forth between a 7D and 5DII?
2. Ignoring paid work or jobs, does anyone actually take a 2nd backup body on vacations? Is it worth the backache or do you wish you just had one camera to handle everything? 
3. For those who currently have a 7D+5DII are you planning to go with just the 5DIII? If so, why or why not? 

I'd appreciate your thoughts or recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2012)

In your place, assuming you've got a strong desire to go FF, I'd sell your 7D and lenses, get the 5DIII with 24-105mm kit lens and then add a fast prime. 

The 5DII AF really is that mediocre. The center point is decent, but then you have to focus/recompose, which with a fast prime means backfocus. Tracking is not nearly as good as the 7D. The other issue is the very poor spread of AF points on the 5DII - they're clustered around the spot metering circle, none even close to the rule-of-thirds intersections. It has the worst spread of points (relative to the frame) of any current Canon body. 

No real issues changing from 5DII to 7D - the ergonomics are pretty similar (except for recording movies, which I don't). 

I don't bring two dSLRs anywhere, I pick one. However, I also have a PowerShot S100 (and an S95 before that, now in my wife's purse) that I take on trips as a backup, and also because in some places a dSLR just isn't practical. 

Personally, I'm not planning on going with just the 5DIII, in fact, I'm not getting a 5DIII at all - but that's because I'm getting a 1D X. I'll be selling the 5DII after that, keeping the 7D. I do often shoot birds/wildlife, and that's what I use the 7D for, as well as for shooting indoor sports (I prefer noisy and in focus to cleaner but OOF). The 1D X will be used for that going forward (along with all the other stuff I currently shoot with the 5DII), leaving the 7D only for birds/wildlife.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 19, 2012)

I would recommend the 5DIII, not that the 5DII AF is as bad as people make out(!!!) but that the 5DIII combines the high IQ of the 5DII with an AF which is better than the 7D with a reasonable fps so you always have the right body to hand


----------



## candyman (Mar 19, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> I would recommend the 5DIII, not that the 5DII AF is as bad as people make out(!!!) but that the 5DIII combines the high IQ of the 5DII with an AF which is better than the 7D with a reasonable fps so you always have the right body to hand




How noticable is the difference between 6fps and 8fps (7D) ?
I am shooting with a 7D and have no experience with less than 8fps. In what way will I notice the difference?


----------



## vbi (Mar 19, 2012)

For concerts you might like the extra reach of the 7D. Granted, you can crop the 5D3 but you will end up with much smaller image in pixels than the 7D, plus you will have lost the satisfaction of getting your composition and framing right if you need the extra reach.


----------



## tuankid (Mar 19, 2012)

I would go with option A. the 5d3 is tempting of course, but I think 5d2 suits most of your need as a hobbyist. I find myself very comfortable with the 5d2 and I don't see any limitation in my shootings. 

About 2nd body, if you have a lot of primes like I do, having a 2nd body would mean a lot. and also having that 1.6 crop factor will sometimes be life-saver.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 19, 2012)

I think in this case the 1.6 crop is not relevant as the OP is shooting quite wide any way

The better low light capability of the 5DIII is relevant for concerts

Difference between 6fps and 8fps - not a lot unless you are into high speed sports


----------



## candyman (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess High speeds you mean like formula 1 and motorsports and not basketball or football, right?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 19, 2012)

candyman said:


> I guess High speeds you mean like formula 1 and motorsports and not basketball or football, right?



Yep - horse events and birds as well. This is because the change in picture between images becomes significant. However 13 shots in a row in two seconds is a long time on the button.


----------



## polandspringuy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions so far. I believe I am now leaning towards the 5DIII for the type of shooting that I do.

neuroanatomist - Glad to hear actual facts regarding the AF, rather than generic statements I've read elsewhere like "AF sucks". I do have a S95 that I take on vacations. Great tip about the kit lens, which I wasn't considering before. 

briansquibb - I don't think I would ever carry around two bodies and feel like there would be situations where I wish I had the 7D instead of 5DII or vice versa. So, another vote for 1 body.

vbi/tuankid - I realize I am losing reach so I'm now considering the kit lens to possibly go with the 5DIII. I'm reading the mkIII is up to one stop better than the mkII in terms of low light performance but how many more stops is it over the 7D? Will there be a noticeable difference between shooting [email protected] and [email protected]? 

I think the one thing holding me back now about dumping the 7D is the F1 coming to NY in 2013. But by then maybe I'll be in the market for the 7D mark II...


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 19, 2012)

polandspringuy said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions so far. I believe I am now leaning towards the 5DIII for the type of shooting that I do.
> 
> neuroanatomist - Glad to hear actual facts regarding the AF, rather than generic statements I've read elsewhere like "AF sucks". I do have a S95 that I take on vacations. Great tip about the kit lens, which I wasn't considering before.
> 
> ...



I was only suggesting the 5D3


----------

